
Evan Williams tells How Odeo Screwed Up - BioGeek
http://gigaom.com/2006/09/14/evan-williams-how-odeo-screwed-up
======
staunch
_"Be Narrow," he said, "Be Tiny." Today, he flat-out admitted "I was working
on Odeo at the time I wrote that, and I was ignoring most of those rules."_

The difference between knowing something intellectually and actually living
it. It's so easy to convince yourself you're following your own rules, even
when you're not.

